# une carte des vins recherchée



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Voici un passage dans un livre que je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre :

"_Dans cette région du Languedoc où l'on trouve des vins de plus en plus intéressants, voilà un choix qui me laisse perplexe. __Curieux gastronome qui boit son champagne seul et qui néglige *une carte des vins recherchée*_".

Je sais que _recherché_ peut signifier aussi bien 'convoité' que 'raffiné', 'exquis'. Mais dans le contexte cité ci-dessus, qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?

Merci


----------



## crocodile

Bonjour,

Je crois que dans cette phrase, "recherchée" veut dire "convoitée"


----------



## duchevreuil

Oui, Crocodile, je suis d'accord. Merci !


----------



## itka

Ben... je suis exactement d'avis contraire ...
Ici la carte des vins n'est pas "convoitée". Par qui d'ailleurs le serait-elle ?
Elle est surtout "raffinée" si tu veux. Je dirais qu'elle est le fruit d'une recherche minutieuse des meilleurs vins à offrir aux clients.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Je suis d'accord avec Itka, "recherché(e)" a le sens de "original(e)", "pas banal(e)".


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci Itka et Punky Zoé ! Bon, alors, ne pourrait-on pas dire aussi bien _une carte des vins *exquis*_ ?


----------



## duchevreuil

itka said:


> Ici la carte des vins n'est pas "convoitée". *Par qui d'ailleurs le serait-elle ?*


 
...par les gens en général peut-être ? Convoité parce que les vins étaient de plus en plus intéressants.


----------



## paulvial

bonjour 
plutôt que convoitée , j'aurais dit _*prisée*_ , (pour la variété de bons vins )


----------



## duchevreuil

paulvial said:


> bonjour
> plutôt que convoitée , j'aurais dit _*prisée*_ , (pour la variété de bons vins )


 
Merci Paulvial !  Reste à voir ce que diront les autres...


----------



## Cookie75

Je rejoins aussi la position de Itka.
Le sens de « recherchée » ici traduirait plus l’idée de quelque chose de très travaillé, raffiné et en même temps original en terme de vins proposés. 
« carte de vins exquis » traduirait bien cette idée de raffinement.


----------



## paulvial

En fait toutes les propositions se rejoignent dans le sens que la carte de vins recherchée  dénote une liste de vins  exquis  et qui a demandé beaucoup d'efforts,  de recherches pour aboutir à une carte de vins , complète , raffinée , normalement  très prisée par tout connaisseur  ou épicurien  (mais pas ce curieux gastronome )


----------



## duchevreuil

Cookie75, Paulvial : merci beaucoup !


----------



## Maître Capello

paulvial said:


> En fait toutes les propositions se rejoignent dans le sens que la carte de vins recherchée  dénote une liste de vins  exquis  et qui a demandé beaucoup d'efforts,  de recherches pour aboutir à une carte de vins , complète , raffinée , normalement  très prisée par tout connaisseur  ou épicurien  (mais pas ce curieux gastronome )


Non, pas exactement… Cette carte a sans doute bien nécessité des efforts et des recherches approfondies, mais les vins qu'elle propose ne sont pas *nécessairement* exquis ou raffinés, ni même prisés des connaisseurs. C'est avant tout une carte des vins *originale*.


----------



## paulvial

Maître Capello said:


> Non, pas exactement… Cette carte a sans doute bien nécessité des efforts et des recherches approfondies, mais les vins qu'elle propose ne sont pas *nécessairement* exquis ou raffinés, ni même prisés des connaisseurs. C'est avant tout une carte des vins *originale*.


Oui  , pour le savoir , il nous faudra attendre que Duchevreuil veuille bien nous inviter , et alors je suis sûr que vous vous ferez un plaisir de partager vos connaissances oenologiques ....


----------



## duchevreuil

Bon, je crois que j'y suis  : il doit s'agir d'_une carte des vins *soigneusement élaborée*_, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## itka

Oui, c'est ça. Il a fallu beaucoup de travail, de patience et de savoir pour la constituer (pour réunir les vins qui la composent).
Quand je demandais plus haut "par qui serait-elle convoitée ?" Tu me réponds : "...par les gens en général peut-être ?"
Les gens ne convoitent pas _"la carte des vins"_ mais _les vins_ eux-mêmes. Ceux qui pourraient convoiter "la carte" sont les restaurateurs concurrents (qui ne jouent pas de rôle ici).


----------



## duchevreuil

itka said:


> Oui, c'est ça. Il a fallu beaucoup de travail, de patience et de savoir pour la constituer (pour réunir les vins qui la composent).
> Quand je demandais plus haut "par qui serait-elle convoitée ?" Tu me réponds : "...par les gens en général peut-être ?"
> Les gens ne convoitent pas _"la carte des vins"_ mais _les vins_ eux-mêmes. Ceux qui pourraient convoiter "la carte" sont les restaurateurs concurrents (qui ne jouent pas de rôle ici).


 
Oui, Itka, tu as parfaitement raison (comme d'habitude). Merci !


----------

